# Peacock and mbuna identification help



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have two fish i'm not completely sure what they are just that I have a peacock and pretty sure a mbuna. My guess was possibly blue cobalt for mbuna. The peacock I searched but don't have a clue.



















Here is the album of these 2 fish help appreciated.
http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb90 ... ber2/Fish/


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

#1 hard to tell german red maybe a little blurry red shoulder
#2 maybe a soclofi?


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not great at specific ID's on peacocks, but I will +1 the red shoulder guess.

The mbuna is a cobalt zebra - metriaclima callainos.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Are we talking Chiloelo Chinuni Gnome Metangula Mundola Pt or Ntekete red shoulder? Nope prob just a regular mixed stuartgranti aquarium guy. But not sure I guess it could be pure. Quite a chubby one may need a diet. :wink:

Yep agree Mbuna is or at least looks Metriaclima callainos.

All the best James


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I probably wont know for sure but they seem like good guesses. Yes hes my biggest cichlid so far so gets to the food first


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The first one is not a Red Shoulder. The coloration in the dorsal is wrong.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

DanniGirl said:


> The first one is not a Red Shoulder. The coloration in the dorsal is wrong.


For sure in comparison to most red shoulder on the profiles.

Looks stunningly like this one that was sold as Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chinuni)









And not all that different from the profile ones?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1391

Red shoulder such a vague term its more of a description of many many Aulonocara than anything specific?

Its an Aulonocara and its shoulder is kind of red ...................... :wink:

All the best James


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

James- in the first picture, look at the dorsal coloration and along the tips. It has red striations throughout the entire dorsal. Compare it against the picture and link you posted. They are different.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

How would that make it a different Aulonocara?
And if so what?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

James, I think you are misinterpreting my post. I was agreeing when you originally stated,


24Tropheus said:


> Nope prob just a regular *mixed* stuartgranti aquarium guy


 -Mixed being the key term.

But now, you contradicted your original post when you stated,


24Tropheus said:


> Looks stunningly like this one that was sold as Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chinuni)...
> And not all that different from the profile ones?


So, without knowing of the breeding lines behind it, are you suggesting that this fish is pure because it looks similar to the pictures? The op even stated he/she will probably never know for sure.

If you want to use "Red Shoulder" as a descriptive term, that's fine. I'm stating that it's not a pure Aulonocara stuartgranti. It's a peacock hybrid.

I guess the real question is, does any of this matter? No. At the end of the day, it's a nice looking fish with good coloration.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I think it matters to me and some others. I think your accurate DanniGirl.on what the OPs fish is :thumb: 
Got a bit excited and did not spot those differences.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I appreciate help identifying i bought the auloncora from a post i saw on greater chicago cichlid association.


----------

